# Nissan GTR poster - I am the Legend



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I saw this poster at Middlehurst Nissan when I went to collect my car, does anyone know where I can get a poster and a high quality image of it? 

This pic is not good enough


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh I wont one of those for the garage :smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

ask middlehurst. These are an auto issue poster from NISSAN to all GTR Dealers. I would imagine there is a box of them in the parts department or key cupboard just gathering dust LOL!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

+2 LOL


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

Have to have one of these for the garage


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

Same here that was hard core poster


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Great poster would love one !


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I have sent Middlehurst an email, but if no response I will call them on Monday and see if they have some


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Maybe us who have become lifetime members should get one in our goody bag - if ever it arrives !!!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Steve said:


> Maybe us who have become lifetime members should get one in our goody bag - if ever it arrives !!!


Now that's a good idea!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, well they have promised something special - just something would be good !!!


----------



## rahhd (Feb 7, 2006)

Surely it should be "I am the Great Grandson of the Legend" :chuckle::chuckle:opcorn:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Steve said:


> Yeah, well they have promised something special - just something would be good !!!


:flame:


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

rahhd said:


> Surely it should be "I am the Great Grandson of the Legend" :chuckle::chuckle:opcorn:


 ...correct.....


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Oooh, me too! Want..


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

I'm in if anyone can find a supplier


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I am sure Nissan can supply them at gratis if you ask nice enough. I will ask the Service Manager of my "local" HPC and see if he has any


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice poster!


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

I am in for buying one : )


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

grahamc said:


> I have sent Middlehurst an email, but if no response I will call them on Monday and see if they have some


If the answer pls ask for how many you can get hold of and put out in the thread here, im keen for one...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I have also forwarded this thread to Mr Fuggles and suggested that the lifers have one in their goody bag !!!


----------



## lewis-s (Jul 4, 2011)

i think this poster is just too cheesy?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Stilton, cheddar ?


----------



## lewis-s (Jul 4, 2011)

haha! i just like to think of the GTR as being the underdog car that annihilates the £250,000+ exotics that use such posters  i think the GTR puts its money where its mouth is on the road, real time. without the silly advertisements, just my opinion of course!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

IT DOES, I can assure you and being an owner of a 600bhp R33 for 14 years I can assure you I have put many a "super car" out to graze !


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I can have these made as a printed banner approx 6ft wide and approx 3ft high if anyone is interested I will get a price for a group buy.

Robbie


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

0-60 in 3.5, thats so last year!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

These would look great up in the garage


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> I can have these made as a printed banner approx 6ft wide and approx 3ft high if anyone is interested I will get a price for a group buy.
> 
> Robbie


Robbie,

Sounds Great, i am in !

Marc


----------



## Frizzel (Feb 14, 2012)

Ill probably get blasted for this... but it seems kinda cheesy.


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

I took it all to be a bit tongue in cheek hence it's appeal to me rather than an outright boast


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Robbie I will take one as well please! Also would like a decent res digital version if ou have it


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

davew said:


> ask middlehurst. These are an auto issue poster from NISSAN to all GTR Dealers. I would imagine there is a box of them in the parts department or key cupboard just gathering dust LOL!


Yes mate,
Next to the box of inflatable Will Smith passengers !
:flame::flame:

cokey


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Going to get me some old rope and sell it as new, seems there may be a market.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Varsity said:


> Going to get me some old rope and sell it as new, seems there may be a market.


They once did a documentry on this.

A guy went to the coast and picked up an old bit of washed up rope, took it home and sold it on ebay :clap:

That reminds me I must book this years holiday in Bournmouth :nervous: :chuckle:


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

You've been to the dealers haven't you Robbie!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Varsity said:


> You've been to the dealers haven't you Robbie!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a copy of this to put in a glass frame. Think it would look pretty cool in my games room.


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm up for one if anybody can organise it.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

yep, me too..... i would like one.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

If there available I'll have one


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

I would love one too if there are any available.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

ooh yes please


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm in Robbie


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Blade said:


> I'm in Robbie


You might wish to re-phrase that.....


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Lol!!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Guy said:


> You might wish to re-phrase that.....


:chuckle:

Leave it with me guys I will pop into the banner makers on monday


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Best count me in as well please Robbie. I'm in the middle of redecorating the bedroom...sure this will go down a storm with the wife!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Karls said:


> Best count me in as well please Robbie. I'm in the middle of redecorating the bedroom...sure this will go down a storm with the wife!



Hell, Ill order you 2 :squintdan


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I will collect mine on Friday 

Anyone in the Redhill area that would like me to collect for them


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hell, Ill order you 2 :squintdan


Oh, you will be popular! :chairshot


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

In fact can I have 2 as well please? I will give to one to my mate with the non moving R32.....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

So is anyone actually getting these ??


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

to be honest we could replicate this poster very easily we just need to book a photo shoot or get a high res photo similar to the one in the poster job done, I'd be happy do the artwork!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Andy

I would like you to replicate it using my car - can you do that ? I can send you some high res pic's that were done for a car mag photo shoot.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

send them over mate I'll give it a whirl I will pm my e-mail


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmmm...so is there an official channel to purchase this? I am interested if there's a possibility to change the car's colour to black


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I will be looking at getting my guys on this tomorrow and will update this thread when I know what the score is.

Robbie


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Cheers Rob


----------

